# Native ID



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I caught this fish in a mangrove swamp area off of my canal im not sure what it is. Could anyone help me ID this fish.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Also collected :

Unknown Killie
















Unknown Shrimp









and to my surprise i caught sailfin mollies!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

the killie looks like a mummichog.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks as though your right scuba the killie is prob. a mummichog. Anyone know the first fish? The first almost looks as though it is a snapper but has began to color in and have odd stripes.......


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah, mummichogs. Hopefully TOS can answer about the first one, he seems to know natives. I've caught similar shrimp in a estuary in Jersey, they're like a grass or ghost shrimp.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

by the way man happy to see that you finaly got yor brackish native tank set up, good luck


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks, I got a 20 long at home all set up and a 10g at my school just got some rocks with barnacles,shrimp, and some least killies all native to my area  TOS help me!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

for the first one when you said stripes it made me think its a american flag fish, i bet i'm wrong though


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

wish they were lol they look a lot nicer than what i have... thanks for the guess


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The first pic looks like an orange chromid to me, just a guess though.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well we might have a winner but i forgot to mention they are vertical lines... also the orange is not as colorful even when its a wild type. So maybe another species.....if only TOS would help us *cough* *cough*


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

grass shrimp and mummichog.


I think the 1st on is a mud sunfish?
Or a silver perch?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fishboy, you are assuming that this is a native fish just because you caught it locally. Florida is now home to over 100 species of exotic tropical fishes, and since this fish is obviously a cichlid, and since the USA has only one native cichlid, and if this isn't it, then what you have is an introduced species.

Here's a link to only one of many sites which can shed some light on this:
http://floridafisheries.com/fishes/non-native.html

Are these two the same species? The one in back looks kind of like a jewelfish, which are all over florida, but the one in front doesn't. Did you say they were coloring up? What colors are they getting? How big are these fish?

Are all those killies the same? It looks like the one in the pic with the thermometer may be a seminole killie, while the other are mummichogs.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Fishboy, you are assuming that this is a native fish just because you caught it locally. Florida is now home to over 100 species of exotic tropical fishes, and since this fish is obviously a cichlid, and since the USA has only one native cichlid, and if this isn't it, then what you have is an introduced species.
> 
> Here's a link to only one of many sites which can shed some light on this:
> http://floridafisheries.com/fishes/non-native.html
> ...


I had a hunch that they were non native..... my brother was the first poster of this. Anywho, they could be Mayan Cichlids. They are about a half dollar size we have about six in the tank.They still have a brownish grey color to them. It could possibly be a seminole killie but the others are sailfin mollies i caught i think......


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

that looked like a coldwater fish to me.. kewl its a Cichlid!
I no this is not my thread but thx TOS!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well a sad day all around for my natives  I had a heater mak function which resulted in 10 dead shrimps and 3 silver side type of things..... Then at school I lost a least killifish do to stress related problems at my schoold 10 gal tank i take care of and collect it all for them...made me look like a moron..


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

oh... maybe you should not take so many fish next time because

1) impact on population
2) the fish are dieing


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well taking that many fish isn't going to deplete the population but it's still getting to many if that keeps happening.

I would do some more researcha nds et-up the tank better before doing anything because obviously something is wrong if they all died.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

the only reason they died was lack of o2 but i thinned out my tank a little bit... I kinda want to put the cichlids back and keep it little fish but my bros wants to keep them... hes the older of the two of us....Im upgrading to a HOB Bio-Wheel 170 by marineland that i will pick up next tues..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

kk good luck


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks a lot


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yup, no prob.

Pretty lucky you can go and catch those kind of fish.

The rarest or coolest thing i've ever caught (well my cousin actually) was a baby muskie that was about 5 inches..too bad his catfish ate it lol. I felt so bad because these things are hard to catch around here ( hence the name fish of a thousand casts) and we just happen to find ababy..was in my tank and was very cool and peaceful..than my cousin said it got eaten..i think he killed it and was trying to cover it up lol.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

lol sorry to hear about the fish lose though...yeah sometimes i take stuff for granted.....the only probs are i gotta watch for gators...


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well the Mayan Cichlids ate everything in my tank but the mollies and mummichog...no my bro wont listen to me ARGH!!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

flamingonhot - be careful about taking native gamefish, the concequences are stiff around here, especially when you're taking fish _I _try to catch regularly in the summer and can't catch them


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, that's what we were worrie dabout fish first lol. It was a once in a like life time deal so we kept it...my only condition was that he gave it THE BEST care he could and never let it die lol. Well that didn't happen now did it... ANd yes, i was very suprised when we found out that it was a muskie lol.

At night in the summer we go down to the marsh down the hill from me ( we live on a hill thing and a huge cranberry marsh is maybe 600 feet from here and there's tons of mashes and stuff) at night and shine fish lol. So far we've found tons of catfish and A LOT of baby northerns. I wanted to keep one but sadly don't have the size of tank it needs lol. Usually we see at least 5 a night if it's nice out.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

check your local regualtions for size limits too, technically, you can't take fish under these size limits... if you want a baby game fish, check out a few places that sell natives for ponds... that way, its all legal


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

hmmm as for game fish... i dont think i have any.. ill ask my lfs one time i almost kept a snapper but then remembered about that.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I was also refering flamingonhot to my last post


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol yup/

My dad said that if we ever go to a fish hatchery he's getting a bunch of fish lol.

He almost got a sturgeon or two once when he went up to one a long time ago.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> I was also refering flamingonhot to my last post



O thank you...phew i was worried there for a sec..... Anyway I caught two comb jellyfish and have them in a breeder net.....


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

jellies are fun to keep, hard to feed. Though, unlike fish, they feal no stress do to lack of a brain


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah this type is incredibly hard to see but they dont sting so you can hold them in your hand...they also look cool under a UV light..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

hmmm...never kept a jelly and never want to...

And actually jellyfish do have brains...barely...

Some like the box jellyfish have bigger ones though...others are just very small....they can feel pain but prolly not much at all.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> And actually jellyfish do have brains...barely....


Wut are you talking about? I wrote a bio paper on jellies. They have a nerve net system(nerves are designed in a spaced out checkerboard) which contains additional nerve ring for bell control. This entire system contains no ganglia or any remote type of brain power. In fact the nerves are so widely placed that if you stab a Jelly with a pencil it is unlikely that you hit a nerve. But if you stroke one, you hit several. You won't find simple inverts with anything remotely like a brain till you get to flatworms which contain ganglia, I believe. And you won't find simple creatures with full brains till you get to mollusks.

Sorry for ranting, but I love science


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hehehe... science is cool.

jellies are a pain to keep, but i like them anyway. One of these years i might just get myself a kreisel and get a bunch of 'em. ( kreisel= a special rotating tank which keeps jellies suspended in the water )

Cassiopeia Upside-down jellies are pretty neat, too. They're easy to keep since they just sit on the bottom, and their symbiotic algae gives them a wide range of pretty colors. I saw a few hundred-thousand of them down in the Keys once, and it looked like a giant flower garden.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah in 7th grade at our school we do this thing called Sea Camp where you go to Big Pine Key and learn stuff. We were playing a man hunt type of game in a mangrove swamp and me and two friends got mauled by like 50 Cassiopeia jellies


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Going collecting hopefully tuesday so i will take some pics...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

kk osrry about that.

I just saw a thing about jellyfish like 3 week sago and I remembered that they said box jellyfish have brains, they said that other ones did but barely of anything. ANd that ven though the bexes had them all they could do is see light and movement and that stuff.

oh well don't know much about jellies so yeah lol.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

did you see killer jellyfish on discovery channel?? somethin i saw awhile ago..


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

I SAW THAT TOO! lol 

You're lucky you get to go collecting in January. I wish it was warm in RI. I hafta wait till like July before i can go get stuff....


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I live in PA, ok it's alittle warmer then RI, and I still go and collect stuff in January. But I'm collecting FW species, I take it you collet SW


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

yep. Not too many places around here (places i know of or go to anyway) that are good for collecting FW. I put on my snorkeling gear and get in there with da SW fishes! 
i use my super dee duper hand net skillz to catch my fishies.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

lol skuba same here with the net skillz... yeah its like 75 degrees here lol.....but i get roasted in the summer....yeah its mainly BW and SW around here with a little FW..


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I catch all year round since in HK, the temp in winter is equivalent to the temperature it is in autumn in north america.

for me its FW and BW only


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

cool you must catch all the stuff we buy at our stores lol


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

here in galveston, tx, there is TONS of sailfin mollies, sheephead minnow, gulf killifish and diamond killifish. i saw people use them as bait all the time. speaking of mollies, in San Marcos, Tx, there is 2 kind of molly in there i heard. one is regular fin molly and one is amazon molly, which is a kind of fish that have male in this species. sorry getting off topic, but that was interesting.

oh by the way, i saw some pleco(yes, the one you saw at pet store) in san marco river too


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> yep. Not too many places around here (places i know of or go to anyway) that are good for collecting FW. I put on my snorkeling gear and get in there with da SW fishes!
> i use my super dee duper hand net skillz to catch my fishies.


Lucky, my crappy lungs can't support that stuff most of the time, and they can't even take scuba diving. All I can do is short dives and use my developing cast net skillz to catch SW fish at my S**** House. Every once and awhile we get non natives too, from what I can rember I've caught a live starfish, I almost got 3 clown fish(most likely releases), and this kid I knew caught a live seahorse once. But I like natives like northern puffers and these small SW native that I've caught with a hand net, but l released under the theory that they where young striped bass though they sure didn't look it. I've also caught young bluefish and my friend kept them in his Northern SW 125 gallon but they died. Also in my friends northern tank he's had oyster crackers, fluke, weakfish, northern puffers, Mummichogs, and a eel. Though my favorite native marine life aren't the fish but the dolphins, very fun to kayak with if you can keep up with them . Wish I had a like 1,000,000 gallon tank for one, lol.
I used my 10' casting net in PA until I noticed it wasn't as good as just fishing in streams and that nets larger then 4' are kinda illegal in PA...I stick with using angling and my home made minnow traps(which I hope are legal around here) to catch my native FW fish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

jeex making me jealous here....i'm happy when I catch a baby bullhead! Now your all talking about jellies and seahorses and stuff lol. Well anywho I find catching seahorses appalling and it's kinda against the law so yeah lol. (well in most places).

I was up in texas for a little over a week, but wasn't really interested in fish yet and never had anytime or anywhere to go to fish. I really want to go down to florida though, maybe even the everglades, and see what I catch.

And yes, I did see killer jellyfish also lol. I couldn't get to sleep one night and turned the tv on and walla. They had like a killer animal marathon thing on national geographic or something.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

lol that was a good killer marathon...i have lots of cast nets ranging from 4' to 14'....my grandma has a house on key largo and that has tons of fish but i dont collect because i think its illegal?? anyway lots o cool fish there and on the reefs.. aaa i catch sailfin mollies all the time too recently i caught five that are beginning to color in nicely...at our lfs they sell sea horses..gettin excited to go collecting tomorrow ill take pics..


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> I find catching seahorses appalling and it's kinda against the law so yeah lol. (well in most places)


This was a stray seahorse fry, would have been dead but the end of the summer because of the weather. Plus the kid found it by luck, he but a bunch of sand into a bucket of seawater and then noticed the small seahorse and then he released it futher out in the hope that it would live, though the strays never make it through the winter. The worst case we ever had with a stray species in winter was a adult green sea turtle. It looked like a boat might have hit it when it washed up on s****, poor thing, It was HUGE though.

Also flamingonhot, when you hit the evergldes look out for everglades pygmy sunfish, they're great small natives that you can find down there


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, I want some pygmy sunfish lol. I'm going to have a small spare tank and I may order 5 from this one guy online. Don't know at this point though because I have just so many things to do with my tanks lol.

To collect wild sw fish you have to have a license. Not very expensive ,but saves you a lot of money if you get a fine lol. Don't know the exact law on cast nets or whatever ,but i think all you need is the license. I love to see people catch fish with big nets because you always see something cool lol.

If I ever go back to florida (went there too lol) i'm gonna be constantly searching for things lol. I went down there and almost lived there (stayed for 4 months but decided to leave) but of course I was 6 lol and had almost no interest at the time. Used to catch anoles and iguanas though lol. We used to catch the wierdest things at florida, even giant butteflies and the hideous hissing ****roaches lol..oh yeah can't forget the baby octopus. My dad was walking on the beach and saw a little octopus, went to catch it and it squirted him with water lol. When we were at florida they had a boat trip thing out to a remote island that you could only go for 4 hours..coolest place ever. Little crabs and baby horseshoe crabs were everywhere. Wow long post but love to share stories like this lol. I have to go back to florida or ill die lol. WE might even move to Hawaii supposedly, they say they're sick of wisconsin (im totally sick of it lol) and they also said it's good for my carrer in the future. I want to be a marine biologist so hawaii would be the perfect place lol, wisconsin is just a burger joint job hut and I could never get anywhere here.

Ah well will stop there, typed for like 30 minutes here lol. Also you better take pics when you start collecting!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> I want to be a marine biologist so hawaii would be the perfect place lol, wisconsin is just a burger joint job hut and I could never get anywhere here.


lol, if I get any good at it I'd like to become a ichthyologist .Though my parents are dead set on me being a engineer. Depends where my talents are.

Also Hawaii is amazing, without doubt one of the best vacations I've ever been on, I went before I was big on fish though , wish I could go agian now that I know more.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

i dunno what im gonna be something science rrelated... dont worry i take some pic..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol, I know im gonna be a marine biologist or something like that.

I don't know exactly what i'd like to study or anything but don't really need to know exactly at this point lol. Prolly studying seahorses or something lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

fishboy said:


> Lucky, my crappy lungs can't support that stuff most of the time, and they can't even take scuba diving. All I can do is short dives and use my developing cast net skillz to catch SW fish at my S**** House. Every once and awhile we get non natives too, from what I can rember I've caught a live starfish, I almost got 3 clown fish(most likely releases), and this kid I knew caught a live seahorse once. But I like natives like northern puffers and these small SW native that I've caught with a hand net, but l released under the theory that they where young striped bass though they sure didn't look it. I've also caught young bluefish and my friend kept them in his Northern SW 125 gallon but they died. Also in my friends northern tank he's had oyster crackers, fluke, weakfish, northern puffers, Mummichogs, and a eel. Though my favorite native marine life aren't the fish but the dolphins, very fun to kayak with if you can keep up with them . Wish I had a like 1,000,000 gallon tank for one, lol.
> I used my 10' casting net in PA until I noticed it wasn't as good as just fishing in streams and that nets larger then 4' are kinda illegal in PA...I stick with using angling and my home made minnow traps(which I hope are legal around here) to catch my native FW fish.


yeah, i love collectiong. Usually i just try to get the tropical strays that come up this way, but occasionally i take home natives. Ive caught all kinds of tropical strays: spotfin butterflyfish, snowy grouper (which i have now), bicolor damselfish, short bigeye, planehead filefish, orange filefish, banded puffers....ive seen a blue tang, rudderfish, parrotfish or wrasse (i didnt really get a good look), goatfish, and i think ive seen a sw catfish too.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

heres one of the collection sites:








at low tide I go there because its like shooting fish in a barrel lol....








These plants are all over the place








The DIY transport system was a success








Almost low tide








On the way to car that my bro..








Where else woud ya eat?








My Bros Brackishy water tank and a holding tank for stuff for my schools tank








another day in fl lol

sorry if the pics are too big i dunno how to resize........


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

errr... you suck lol.

That made me laugh though lol, like the prego jars and subway pic lol.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow!
2 questions-
1.)Do the conects every break on your DYI transport?
2.)What is that in the lower left hand conner of the tank(below the plant)?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

They do tend to break off which i have been trying to find a solution too all i do is watch them when im moving from place to place... when i ride my bike with that its a mess they always break of the nozzle thing....

In the tank is a hermit crab or something...its my bros so if its bad lecture him...

o yeah the prego jars work great but the granola one didnt have a tight lid and flexed so on the way to the car i took on water...man that was a good meatball sub..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ah, hermit might be okay. There have been a lot of accounts of hermits adapting to brackish systems.

And the sub thing...ha classic.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

New Species ID it plz... some sort of killi maybe....diamond?? found near the collection site that i got pics of... seemed to hug on to a big rock and not leave it...

PS- My brother cares for the BW tank so any further qs or comments should be addressed to k-dawg- his account.. have fun with his nooblish ness....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol kk, have no idea what that fish is.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

here are some pics of the nearly completed tank









































































i think they turned out pretty good considering im not an expert photographer and the tank is the garage which doesn't exactly have the best lighting


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, that's a nice find. Nope, not a diamond Killie, but a Rainwater Killie, Lucania parva.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool now we have something at least somewhat harder to find... check ur pms TOS im not done yet lol...if i have time me and my bro might go out on our boat and go collecting....


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well me and my bro found an old seine net that was in good condition and tried it out... all we got were like 10 of these glass minnow type of things.... and i also caught some sort of sucker fish thats like 1/4 of an inch lol..


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

post pics of the sucker fish. im really curious about that one.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ill try if i can find it tomorrow...


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

well i have no clue as to where the sucker fish is but i got awesome news:

Next weekend im going down to the keys because my grandma owns a house there.... is it alright if i collect but not the reef fish?

and also my sister plans to work there over the summer and said me and my bro could go down there for like a week....


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

BUMP

Is this a no no... i have also been working on my transport and got an old styrofoam cooler and added a plant carrier section....


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishboy93 said:


> Well me and my bro found an old seine net that was in good condition and tried it out... all we got were like 10 of these glass minnow type of things.... and i also caught some sort of sucker fish thats like 1/4 of an inch lol..


Sounds like a clingfish (also called skilletfish) - I used to collect them once in a while in the Indian River Lagoon - very cool (I'd love to have one now, but I never see them in stores, of course).

http://www.fishbase.se/summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=3079

http://www.nanfa.org/articles/acskilletfish.shtml


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

hmmm that might be it but it was so tiny it hadnt had any color on it so unless i find it its prolly gonna be un-identfiable...


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Alright i just sorta want all you native enthusiasts to go up to the Exotic pics and want to make sure its a Mayan Cichlid or what? The reason is because i have to do science project on the affects of exotic species on native ecosystems... so plz help me out.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Doesn't look like a mayan cichlid to me....

It still looks like a type of chromide to me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That pic that flamingonhot provided is a Mayan. They do look different at different sizes & times, though.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Maybe lol. I have never heard of mayan cichlids before, i just googled mayan cichlid under images and kept getting that lol.

I looked around to see what it might be but no luck, one moment it looks like this cichlid, than it doesn't, and just a lot of stuff lol. I just searched for chromide and got something that looks somewhat close to them.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey all back from the keys lots o fun but didnt collect anything.....

The fish are odd as every day the color in them is different and that is what is confusing me.. hmmm maybe i should take one to my lfs and see if he knows..o yeah flamingonhot there were some awesome seahorses in a 40gal SW tank down in the keys at a store


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

i think that the rainwater killies are actually BANDED TOPMINNOW (FUNDULUS CINGULATUS) TOS any comments??


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol awesome.

Still want my darn seahorses 9woul dof used a different thing but darn but word filter lmao).


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

lol i have no clue what you just said....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow my typing sucked yesterday.

I was just saying cool to the whole seahorse tank thing. I still want my seahorses lol. Have so much going on right now.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

lol..

yeah the whole time they were clinging on to some sea grasses but didnt get to watch them for awhile because my brothers friend ran up and scared them away and still had to look at all the other tanks...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lol yeah they pretty much hang out all day. Kind of a turn off for a lot of people but for me I love them all the same lmao.

And i also hate when people do that too lol (run up and practically scream look at it!)


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah lol at my house my tanks are in like a den or game room sorta thing and i was walking to into it and my brothers friend was playing "the touch the fish game" and was poking my golden wonder kille!!! and hes two years older than me and it took forever for him to stop... luckily the killie is fine.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmfao I can just imagine that. My nephew thought you could hold fish a long time ago and got ahold of my clownfish with a net somehow but I was like oh dear god and grabbed him lol.

He jumped on my back once and I was holding a huge chunk of live rock, droped it on my new dragon faced pipefish that I had had for 3 days.

So yeah people are wierd osmetimes lol/


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well sorry to bring this old thread up but thought it was better than a new one........

Well springs started up here(not that we have a winter in FL...) I have started collecting fish again. Today I caught 6 or so least killies and 6 i think bluefin killies but 2 were died .

I was wondering do you think they would sell on the auctions and are legal for these fish that i have an excess amount of:

4 Least Killies
3 Bluefin Killes
2 Sailfin mollies
6-12 Glass shrimp
2 Banded Topminnows
6 Mosquitofish

Think anyone might buy these? I would probably sell them seperately or in groups of two. What im worried about is shipping. What method has worked for you guys? Breather Bags? Reg. Bags with bag buddies?? Thanks


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

fishboy, they might sell who knows. Check the do you think darters would sell topic that I made and go to the link sueM has on there.

Killies usually sell pretty fast... Do you get any other types of critters?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> fishboy, they might sell who knows. Check the do you think darters would sell topic that I made and go to the link sueM has on there.
> 
> Killies usually sell pretty fast... Do you get any other types of critters?


I have collected some swamp darters, netrite snails, crabs, clams, barnacles, SW plants, and other stuff. Argh i lost another Bluefin killifish tomorrow im gonna go out there only for them and not take up a lot of time...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Coolio. Have any pics of the other stuff like plants?

The only real cool thing I catch here are those darters lmao. Who knows, i'm going to start REALLY getting into collecting and go more places and I Might find some cooler stuff other than catfish and the normal stuff lol. I guess i'm pretty luvky, I live right next to a marsh and all..there's little streams all over and FILLED with shiners and minnows and stuff/


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> Coolio. Have any pics of the other stuff like plants?
> 
> The only real cool thing I catch here are those darters lmao. Who knows, i'm going to start REALLY getting into collecting and go more places and I Might find some cooler stuff other than catfish and the normal stuff lol. I guess i'm pretty luvky, I live right next to a marsh and all..there's little streams all over and FILLED with shiners and minnows and stuff/


As of now i dont have any SW plants in other than a mangrove pod. They always die on me after awhile :/. There are four good places to collect in my area without having to drive.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

kk coolio.

I wish we had brackish and sw places here lmao.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> kk coolio.
> 
> I wish we had brackish and sw places here lmao.



I wish i had a little more fw on like creeks and rivers

Today i got some bigger and more healthier looking Bluefin killies so ill see how it goes....


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well.... my least killies spawned and now i have 6 fry and got a new native plant.

That makes them F1 rite?

Anyone have some tips on shipping fish??? i might try soon

PS- I might as well make this my journal thing...or a running conversation between me and flamin...hmmm....


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Still trying to ID*

I am still trying to ID the fish a originally caught about three months ago. I think they are some kind of eartheater cichlid cause they dig through the sand for food. Also recently i discovered they bred and they are mouth brooders!
any help would be greatly appreciated.
here's a pic


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

it doesnt really look like a geophagus earth eater cichlid...


----------

